# Hobby-Sports.com trophy race Jan 28th



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

We are going to have 30 trophies to give away. Come join in the fun.

Carpet trophy race

Registration 10-11:30
Racing starts at 12:00

$20.00 per class

Trophies for the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place in both A & B mains

Carpet track is (80 X 40 feet)

If you plan on using tire traction compound, please only use either Niftech or Jack the gripper.

To protect the carpet, all off-road cars must use street or foam type tires and protective covering on the bottom of the chassis.

The trophy race will be staggered starts. ( IFMAR )

Race classes:

We must have 4 cars to make a class.

We will race Three heats plus a main for each class. If we have less then 50 people. If we have more then 50 races then it wil be 2 heats and the main.


HOPE TO YOU GUYS THERE FOR SOME FUN.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Nice thread guys keep up the good work. See you all in the morning.

Jon


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Holiday Track Schedule

No Racing Sunday December 24th or 31st
but we will have practice from Noon - 3:45 both days


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

i will be there with my mini t ready for action


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

great we will see you there.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

hope to see a bunch of new faces there. mark your calanders for the 28th of jan.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

only 2 more weeks till the big race. come on out and have some fun. hope to see you there. big practice day on the 27th. so come out and practice before the big race. and come back for the big race and try to take home a trophy.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Wendy's on vacation this weekend. She just couldnt be away from todd any longer. Thanks for the help thursday.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Any ideas on layout for the big trophy race yet? I'd like to see a big ole straight on the back side.. A sweeper at the end of the straight.. a nice tight twisty infield.. and something else getting onto the straight.. Something like we've never seen befor! Hehe looking forward guys! I'm sure we'll all love what ever you come up with!! See ya this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

6 more days.; come on out and enjoy the fun. im back so i will be annoucing. see you all on sunday. just out of cresostide how many people are coming?


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

i have the lay out that we will be running. hope you like it.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Hobby-Sports.com will be giving away over $1000 worth of 
merchandise this sunday for the trophy race.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Jon, Kolors by Kropy will also donate a painted body for the race.:thumbsup:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thank you Kolors by Kropy that will be great see you sunday.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

This sounds like Fun....count me in!!!...see you guys on sunday

Max K


----------



## SMVracing (Dec 7, 2004)

Do the doors open at 10 also?

Colin


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

we are looking at 9 930 for sure i am in the works trying to get them opened earlier. i willl know more on thursday noght when we do track build. i will post then.


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

hopefully count me in 


Ben VanDoorn


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

BenVanBoom said:



> hopefully count me in
> 
> 
> Ben VanDoorn





SMVracing said:


> Do the doors open at 10 also?
> 
> Colin





Max said:


> This sounds like Fun....count me in!!!...see you guys on sunday
> 
> Max K


Looks like GR will be storming Portage this sunday.. I know I'll be there.. Pretty sure AJ and Mike S are comeing too. Jason D might be as well. Should be some really good racing fella's! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Sign up for racing will be in the hobby shop at 10:00. Racing will start at 12:00.


----------



## jtracker (May 31, 2006)

How much to run a second class?? 
Thanks,
Justin


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

jtracker said:


> How much to run a second class??
> Thanks,
> Justin


Cost is $20.00 per class thanks.

Jon


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

I wanted to say thanks to Wendy/Kids & the Rat man for helping me clean up the track area and changing the layout this week. See ya all sunday


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

we are also having a 50/50 drawing too. so who knows you might win your racing fee back. come on out and enjoy the fun. going to be a great day of racing.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Well Ben and Max are riding down to portage with me in the morning. I know Colin and Ryan will be there. The other Mike will be making a showing. I beleive AJ is coming.. GR will be well represented tomorrow. See you guys at about 9am! 

Mike,


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

see you in the morning.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

www.hobby-sports.com
01-28-2007

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
JASON BLADES with 31/5:01.10

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 32 5:03.44 JASON BLADES 
2 5 31 5:02.74 BEN VANDOORN 
3 2 31 5:03.52 JOHN WARNER 
4 4 31 5:06.16 AJ WARNER 
5 6 30 5:08.69 KROPY 
6 3 30 5:09.49 JUSTIN GOOD 
7 7 30 5:09.94 TODD CARPENTER 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 2/ 1.3 3/ 1.5 4/ 1.6 5/ 1.6 7/ 2.4 6/ 2.1 
2 1/ 9.7 2/10.5 4/10.5 5/10.7 3/10.3 7/10.7 6/10.6 
3 1/ 9.8 7/18.6 2/10.5 6/12.1 3/11.3 5/10.8 4/10.8 
4 1/10.0 7/ 2/10.3 6/11.0 3/ 9.9 5/11.3 4/10.5 
5 1/10.2 7/10.6 2/ 9.3 6/10.2 3/11.3 5/10.2 4/10.8 
6 1/ 9.5 7/ 9.6 6/17.2 5/10.4 2/10.0 4/10.2 3/10.1 
7 1/ 9.8 7/12.7 6/ 5/10.1 2/10.5 4/10.1 3/10.1 
8 1/ 9.9 7/ 9.6 6/12.0 4/ 9.6 2/10.0 5/ 3/10.2 
9 1/ 9.7 7/ 9.4 6/ 9.8 4/10.6 2/ 9.7 5/15.0 3/10.9 
10 1/ 9.5 7/ 9.5 6/10.3 4/10.1 2/10.4 5/ 9.9 3/10.0 
11 1/10.3 7/ 9.6 6/ 9.2 3/ 9.8 2/ 9.8 5/ 9.8 4/11.0 
12 1/ 9.7 5/ 9.4 7/10.6 3/ 9.8 2/ 9.3 6/10.4 4/10.2 
13 1/10.1 5/ 9.4 7/10.4 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.7 6/10.5 4/10.2 
14 1/ 9.4 5/ 9.4 6/12.4 3/10.7 2/10.7 7/14.5 4/10.3 
15 1/ 9.5 5/ 9.8 6/ 9.7 3/10.0 2/ 9.7 7/ 9.9 4/ 
16 1/ 9.6 4/ 9.2 6/ 9.8 3/ 9.7 2/ 9.8 7/ 9.9 5/13.0 
17 1/ 9.6 4/ 9.2 6/ 9.3 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.8 7/ 9.5 5/10.0 
18 1/ 9.5 4/ 9.6 6/ 9.3 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.8 7/ 9.8 5/10.0 
19 1/ 9.3 4/ 9.3 6/ 9.9 3/ 9.7 2/ 9.7 7/ 9.6 5/10.4 
20 1/ 9.4 4/ 9.2 7/ 3/ 2/ 9.6 6/ 9.7 5/10.5 
21 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.6 7/19.1 4/11.1 2/10.0 6/ 9.8 5/11.5 
22 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.3 7/ 9.6 4/ 9.7 2/ 9.9 6/10.0 5/10.5 
23 1/ 9.9 3/10.2 7/ 9.8 4/ 9.7 2/ 9.4 5/ 9.7 6/ 
24 1/ 9.8 3/ 9.3 7/ 9.7 4/ 9.7 2/ 9.7 5/ 6/11.0 
25 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.8 7/ 9.6 4/10.6 2/ 9.9 6/14.2 5/10.4 
26 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 7/ 9.4 4/ 9.8 2/ 9.5 6/ 9.9 5/10.1 
27 1/ 9.9 3/ 9.7 7/ 9.6 4/ 9.8 2/ 9.6 6/ 9.9 5/10.8 
28 1/ 9.4 3/ 9.6 7/ 9.4 4/10.0 2/10.5 6/ 9.6 5/10.1 
29 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.5 7/ 9.7 4/ 9.7 2/ 6/ 9.6 5/10.1 
30 1/ 9.7 2/ 9.3 7/ 9.5 4/ 9.7 3/10.6 6/10.0 5/10.2 
31 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.7 7/10.2 4/ 9.9 3/ 9.2 6/10.0 5/10.1 
32 1/10.7 3/10.8 6/10.4 4/ 9.8 2/ 9.9 5/10.2 7/11.9 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 32 31 30 31 31 30 30 
time 303.4 303.5 309.4 306.1 302.7 308.6 309.9 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 29 5:11.21 GARTH HARVAN 
2 3 28 5:08.06 CRASH MASTER 
3 5 27 5:03.68 ROBERT BONHAM 
4 6 26 5:05.72 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
5 1 15 2:32.51 TODD BEUTLER 
6 4 15 2:49.02 BRIAN EDICK 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 3/ 1.3 2/ 1.3 4/ 1.5 5/ 1.6 6/ 2.1 
2 1/10.3 6/14.0 2/11.8 4/12.5 3/11.7 5/12.2 
3 1/ 9.7 4/11.7 2/11.0 6/13.8 5/14.2 3/11.1 
4 1/10.7 4/11.0 2/10.8 5/11.7 6/14.5 3/11.2 
5 1/10.9 4/10.7 2/11.6 5/11.6 6/ 3/10.8 
6 1/10.4 4/10.5 2/10.7 5/11.8 6/13.3 3/10.8 
7 1/10.2 4/10.9 2/10.2 5/ 6/11.3 3/10.7 
8 1/10.8 4/10.4 2/10.5 5/12.2 6/10.6 3/10.8 
9 1/10.3 3/10.2 2/11.0 5/11.3 6/11.4 4/11.3 
10 1/10.1 3/10.2 2/11.9 5/13.5 6/12.1 4/10.7 
11 1/ 9.9 2/11.3 4/12.9 5/10.9 6/11.9 3/11.1 
12 1/11.5 2/10.1 4/10.9 5/10.9 6/10.9 3/10.8 
13 1/10.8 2/10.2 4/11.1 5/12.1 6/11.6 3/11.6 
14 1/14.1 2/10.6 3/10.8 5/11.2 6/11.1 4/11.8 
15 1/11.2 2/10.1 4/12.9 5/11.5 6/11.2 3/11.1 
16 4/ 1/11.3 3/11.0 5/12.1 6/11.0 2/10.8 
17 5/ 1/11.0 3/11.5 6/ 4/11.1 2/11.0 
18 5/ 1/11.5 3/11.3 6/ 4/10.8 2/10.6 
19 5/ 1/10.4 3/11.2 6/ 4/10.6 2/11.5 
20 5/ 1/10.9 3/10.6 6/ 4/11.3 2/11.6 
21 5/ 1/10.9 3/10.4 6/ 4/10.8 2/10.8 
22 5/ 1/10.9 3/10.5 6/ 4/11.5 2/10.6 
23 5/ 1/10.5 3/10.9 6/ 4/11.7 2/11.2 
24 5/ 1/11.0 2/14.0 6/ 4/11.0 3/ 
25 5/ 1/10.6 2/11.4 6/ 3/11.4 4/ 
26 5/ 1/10.7 2/11.6 6/ 3/11.2 4/35.5 
27 5/ 1/11.5 2/11.3 6/ 3/11.2 4/11.6 
28 5/ 1/13.0 2/11.3 6/ 3/11.4 4/10.8 
29 5/ 1/12.5 2/ 6/ 3/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 15 29 28 15 27 26 
time 152.5 311.2 308.0 169.0 303.6 305.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps  time name
1 2 27 5:05.05 LARRY WODELL 
2 3 27 5:07.01 "C.D" 
3 5 26 5:00.88 COLIN MECKHOF 
4 1 26 5:03.19 HACKER SORENSON 
5 4 24 4:47.53 SKYLER SUMMEY 
6 6 17 3:54.30 LARRY DUBOIS 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.1 6/ 3.5 4/ 2.1 2/ 1.8 3/ 2.0 5/ 3.0 
2 1/10.9 5/11.9 4/12.1 3/12.3 2/11.3 6/14.5 
3 1/11.0 4/12.2 3/11.5 5/14.3 2/10.7 6/12.2 
4 1/12.3 4/11.2 3/11.7 5/12.1 2/13.3 6/15.0 
5 1/11.6 4/12.1 3/11.4 5/12.2 2/10.6 6/12.5 
6 1/10.9 4/11.0 3/11.8 5/11.9 2/10.7 6/ 
7 2/12.3 4/11.5 3/12.2 5/12.1 1/11.3 6/12.6 
8 2/11.5 4/12.4 3/10.8 5/11.6 1/10.6 6/16.9 
9 2/10.2 4/11.2 3/11.9 5/11.4 1/11.2 6/12.8 
10 2/11.6 4/11.8 3/11.1 5/12.3 1/11.0 6/14.1 
11 2/11.2 4/11.1 3/12.3 5/ 1/11.0 6/ 
12 2/11.8 4/10.9 3/11.2 5/14.2 1/10.5 6/12.6 
13 2/13.0 3/11.6 4/14.8 5/12.7 1/10.8 6/14.5 
14 1/14.3 2/12.5 3/11.3 5/12.1 4/ 6/15.4 
15 1/11.2 2/11.7 3/13.1 4/11.1 5/36.5 6/14.0 
16 1/11.2 2/11.1 3/11.8 4/11.5 5/10.3 6/14.4 
17 1/11.1 2/10.9 3/10.8 4/11.2 5/10.7 6/11.7 
18 1/11.9 2/11.0 3/10.3 4/11.6 5/10.4 6/ 
19 2/13.2 1/11.4 3/11.1 4/12.3 5/10.0 6/24.0 
20 2/11.5 1/11.3 3/11.7 4/11.7 5/10.6 6/ 
21 2/11.1 1/11.6 3/10.8 4/12.8 5/11.1 6/13.2 
22 2/12.1 1/10.8 3/12.4 5/17.5 4/11.1 6/ 
23 3/13.5 1/10.6 2/11.7 5/11.9 4/10.5 6/ 
24 3/13.0 1/11.3 2/11.1 5/11.8 4/11.1 6/ 
25 3/11.8 1/10.6 2/11.3 5/12.0 4/10.5 6/ 
26 3/ 1/10.3 2/11.2 5/ 4/10.9 6/ 
27 4/16.6 1/16.1 2/12.0 5/ 3/10.9 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 26 27 27 24 26 17 
time 303.1 305.0 307.0 287.5 300.8 234.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - D Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 25 5:10.13 ANDY HARLAN 
2 4 24 5:10.02 BRANDON PALLETT 
3 5 24 5:10.39 ALLEN NAGLE 
4 3 22 5:15.58 MARTY KIRKLAND 
5 2 20 5:00.53 DUSTIN WEINBERG 
6 6 2 0:17.06 RYAN CLAY 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.2 2/ 1.4 6/ 2.0 4/ 1.9 3/ 1.9 5/ 2.0 
2 1/12.4 2/14.6 3/14.5 5/15.5 6/15.7 4/15.0  
3 1/13.9 5/20.6 3/14.4 2/12.8 4/13.9 6/ 
4 1/13.8 5/ 4/14.6 2/12.6 3/13.9 6/ 
5 1/12.8 5/18.2 4/13.8 2/12.7 3/12.2 6/ 
6 1/15.6 5/16.0 4/14.3 3/17.2 2/12.9 6/ 
7 1/12.5 5/13.6 4/14.2 3/11.9 2/12.5 6/ 
8 1/14.2 5/18.8 4/14.7 2/12.8 3/16.8 6/ 
9 1/12.2 5/14.0 4/16.5 2/11.9 3/12.4 6/ 
10 2/12.1 5/14.3 4/ 1/11.5 3/12.7 6/ 
11 1/12.1 5/13.1 4/14.9 2/15.8 3/12.0 6/ 
12 1/13.0 5/ 4/13.8 2/11.8 3/15.9 6/ 
13 1/12.2 5/22.0 4/13.8 2/14.9 3/12.4 6/ 
14 1/12.6 5/14.7 4/14.8 2/13.0 3/11.9 6/ 
15 1/12.3 5/12.2 4/14.5 2/12.8 3/15.0 6/ 
16 1/12.5 5/ 4/16.2 2/12.6 3/12.1 6/ 
17 1/12.3 5/15.1 4/ 2/13.9 3/12.2 6/ 
18 1/12.2 5/14.6 4/14.5 2/12.0 3/12.4 6/ 
19 1/11.8 5/13.3 4/16.8 2/11.4 3/12.3 6/ 
20 1/12.0 5/13.4 4/14.5 2/12.1 3/11.9 6/ 
21 1/13.0 5/13.6 4/15.0 2/15.1 3/13.4 6/ 
22 1/12.7 5/ 4/15.2 2/12.8 3/ 6/ 
23 1/14.1 5/22.6 4/ 2/16.8 3/18.5 6/ 
24 1/13.2 5/13.2 4/15.0 2/13.2 3/13.1 6/ 
25 1/12.2 5/ 4/16.3 2/ 3/11.4 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 25 20 22 24 24 2 
time 310.1 300.5 315.5 310.0 310.3 17.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring 19-Turn: 
MIKE HOWE with 34/5:03.48

-- Touring 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 5:00.80 MIKE HOWE 
2 3 35 5:07.55 MIKE SLAUGHTER 
3 2 34 5:08.07 JEFF COOK 
4 4 30 5:10.79 JUSTIN GOOD 
5 5 28 5:05.41 TODD CARPENTER 
-- 6 --- DNS --- TODD BEUTLER 
-- 7 --- DNS --- BILL DERUITER 


- Touring 19-Turn -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .7 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.2 4/ 1.3 5/ 1.7 
2 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.9 4/10.4 5/11.5 
3 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.7 4/10.2 5/10.2 
4 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 4/10.5 5/10.9 
5 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.8 4/ 5/ 
6 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.9 5/13.0 4/11.0 
7 1/ 8.7 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.2 5/11.0 4/ 9.8 
8 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.8 4/10.5 5/12.2 
9 1/ 8.7 3/10.2 2/ 8.9 4/10.2 5/10.3 
10 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.8 4/11.1 5/10.7 
11 1/ 8.6 3/ 8.7 2/ 8.7 4/ 5/ 
12 1/ 9.0 3/11.4 2/ 8.9 5/11.3 4/11.0 
13 1/ 8.6 3/11.1 2/ 9.4 5/10.5 4/10.5 
14 1/ 8.9 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.9 4/10.4 5/10.9 
15 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.8 4/ 9.8 5/10.9 
16 1/ 8.7 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.0 4/10.6 5/ 
17 1/ 9.2 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.7 4/ 5/11.0 
18 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.5 4/11.2 5/11.7 
19 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.7 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.5 5/10.6 
20 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.0 4/10.4 5/10.3 
21 1/ 8.8 3/ 2/ 8.7 4/10.0 5/10.0 
22 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.1 2/ 8.6 4/ 9.7 5/ 
23 1/ 8.6 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.4 4/10.1 5/13.8 
24 1/ 8.6 3/ 9.0 2/ 8.9 4/ 9.9 5/10.8 
25 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 4/ 5/ 
26 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.1 2/ 8.8 4/11.2 5/12.0 
27 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.1 4/11.6 5/11.3 
28 1/ 8.6 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.0 4/ 5/10.7 
29 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.4 2/ 8.6 4/13.0 5/ 
30 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.3 4/ 9.6 5/12.6 
31 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.9 2/ 8.6 4/10.1 5/10.5 
32 1/ 8.4 3/ 9.4 2/ 9.1 4/10.6 5/14.7 
33 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.8 5/ 
34 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.4 4/11.0 5/11.5 
35 1/ 8.6 3/ 9.5 2/ 9.0 4/11.0 5/11.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 35 34 35 30 28 
time 300.8 308.0 307.5 310.7 305.4 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12 Stock: 
KAI GOFF with 51/8:01.48

-- 1/12 Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 52 8:01.49 KAI GOFF 
2 2 52 8:03.93 MAX KUENNING 
3 3 51 8:07.01 TROY SCHROEDER 
4 5 48 8:07.74 ANDREW SARRATORE 
5 6 40 8:14.97 LARRY WODELL 
6 7 35 8:06.80 T.J. LIVINGSTON 
7 4 11 1:41.80 PAT STROHL 


- 1/12 Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.3 4/ 1.5 5/ 1.9 7/ 2.2 6/ 1.9 
2 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.2 3/10.0 4/10.3 5/11.4 6/12.0 7/ 
3 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.7 5/ 9.5 6/ 7/24.1 
4 2/ 9.0 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.9 4/10.9 5/ 9.7 6/18.7 7/ 
5 2/ 9.0 1/ 8.7 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.3 5/10.0 6/ 7/12.5 
6 2/ 8.9 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.5 5/ 9.7 6/13.1 7/11.4 
7 1/ 8.7 2/ 9.8 3/ 9.1 4/10.4 5/ 9.5 6/12.1 7/11.6 
8 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.2 5/ 9.4 6/12.4 7/ 
9 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.9 5/ 9.9 6/ 7/12.8 
10 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.7 5/ 6/13.6 7/11.2 
11 2/10.0 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.6 4/ 5/11.1 6/11.5 7/11.8  
12 2/ 8.8 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.3 4/10.9 5/ 9.9 6/11.2 7/ 
13 2/ 8.8 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.1 5/ 4/10.0 6/11.4 7/14.4 
14 2/ 8.9 1/ 8.7 3/ 9.4 5/ 4/10.3 6/ 7/12.0 
15 2/ 9.1 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.3 5/ 4/ 9.5 6/11.3 7/12.5 
16 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.2 3/11.4 6/ 4/10.5 5/15.0 7/ 
17 1/13.2 2/13.5 3/ 9.6 7/ 4/ 9.9 5/11.5 6/15.4 
18 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/10.1 5/11.1 6/12.2 
19 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.1 7/ 4/ 9.5 5/ 6/11.9 
20 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/ 9.3 5/11.4 6/ 
21 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 7/ 4/10.0 5/10.9 6/14.6 
22 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.5 7/ 4/11.0 5/13.5 6/11.0 
23 1/ 9.0 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/10.5 5/ 6/ 
24 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.3 3/ 8.9 7/ 4/ 5/12.7 6/12.2 
25 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.6 7/ 4/10.1 5/13.3 6/15.0 
26 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 7/ 4/ 9.5 5/ 6/ 
27 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.1 7/ 4/10.0 5/15.3 6/13.4 
28 1/ 8.7 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.2 7/ 4/ 9.8 5/11.5 6/ 
29 1/ 9.0 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/ 9.8 5/11.3 6/18.7 
30 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.7 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/ 9.3 5/ 6/10.6 
31 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.4 7/ 4/13.2 5/11.4 6/ 
32 2/11.6 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.3 7/ 4/ 9.8 5/11.7 6/19.7 
33 2/ 9.9 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.5 7/ 4/ 5/11.3 6/13.5 
34 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/12.9 5/11.1 6/ 
35 2/ 9.1 1/ 9.9 3/ 9.2 7/ 4/10.4 5/11.4 6/12.8 
36 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.4 3/ 9.7 7/ 4/ 9.9 5/ 6/12.2 
37 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.6 7/ 4/10.6 5/12.2 6/ 
38 2/ 9.1 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 7/ 4/10.1 5/12.2 6/17.0 
39 1/12.7 2/13.2 3/10.2 7/ 4/11.0 5/11.8 6/ 
40 1/ 9.8 3/10.4 2/ 9.3 7/ 4/10.2 5/10.5 6/21.7 
41 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.4 2/ 9.1 7/ 4/10.0 5/13.7 6/12.3 
42 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.5 7/ 4/ 9.9 5/ 6/12.1 
43 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 3/ 7/ 4/12.1 5/15.5 6/ 
44 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.3 3/24.2 7/ 4/10.1 5/ 6/13.9 
45 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.9 7/ 4/ 9.7 5/15.4 6/14.6 
46 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.6 7/ 4/ 5/11.5 6/ 
47 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.1 7/ 4/11.0 5/12.0 6/ 
48 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.6 7/ 4/12.1 5/ 6/22.2 
49 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.4 7/ 4/ 9.7 5/13.3 6/13.3 
50 1/ 9.3 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.1 7/ 4/10.9 5/11.0 6/ 
51 1/11.3 2/13.3 3/ 9.2 7/ 4/10.0 5/11.8 6/15.6 
52 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.4 7/ 4/10.4 5/18.0 6/12.8 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 52 52 51 11 48 40 35 
time 481.4 483.9 487.0 101.7 487.7 494.9 486.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 13.5 Brushless: 
CHUCK LONERGAN with 34/5:08.18

-- 13.5 Brushless - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 5:06.13 CHUCK LONERGAN 
2 3 32 5:00.23 MAX KUENNING  
3 4 32 5:03.45 JIM"S STATELINE 
4 5 30 5:04.60 ANDREW SARRATORE 
5 6 29 5:09.84 TIM DARGITZ 
-- 2 --- DNS --- JON S. 


- 13.5 Brushless -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .6 2/ 1.1 3/ 1.3 4/ 1.6 5/ 1.9 
2 1/ 9.1 2/10.2 3/10.0 4/10.1 5/11.6 
3 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.7 4/ 9.6 5/10.3 
4 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.8 5/10.6 
5 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.9 4/11.1 3/ 9.7 5/10.3 
6 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.5 3/ 9.8 5/ 
7 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.5 4/10.0 5/10.6 
8 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.8 4/10.4 5/10.9 
9 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.5 5/10.4 
10 1/ 8.8 2/10.0 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.3 5/10.7 
11 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 4/ 5/11.2 
12 1/ 8.9 2/10.8 3/ 9.2 4/12.4 5/ 
13 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.5 4/ 9.5 5/11.1 
14 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.3 3/ 4/ 9.2 5/10.3 
15 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.8 4/ 5/11.7 
16 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.2 4/15.3 5/11.2 
17 1/ 8.7 2/ 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.2 5/ 
18 1/ 9.0 2/10.1 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.5 5/11.3 
19 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.3 4/12.0 5/12.6 
20 1/ 8.8 3/10.1 2/ 9.4 4/ 9.9 5/10.8 
21 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.8 2/ 9.5 4/ 9.7 5/ 
22 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.5 3/10.3 4/ 5/11.7 
23 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.9 4/12.7 5/10.6 
24 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.6 5/10.2 
25 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.8 3/ 9.9 4/ 9.8 5/10.4 
26 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.7 3/ 4/ 9.5 5/12.0 
27 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.3 3/11.3 4/ 9.5 5/ 
28 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.7 3/10.5 4/ 9.5 5/12.3 
29 1/ 8.8 2/ 3/ 9.3 4/10.0 5/10.9 
30 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.9 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.5 5/10.0 
31 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.7 4/10.1 5/10.2 
32 1/ 8.9 2/10.0 3/ 9.4 4/ 5/10.7 
33 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.7 3/10.5 4/13.2 5/ 
34 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.6 3/10.1 4/12.9 5/11.3 
35 1/ 8.8 2/ 3/ 4/ 5/10.6 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 35 32 32 30 29 
time 306.1 300.2 303.4 304.6 309.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/10 Mod 6-Cell: 
ROBERT LAMMOTT with 25/5:08.00

-- 1/10 Mod 6-Cell - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 25 5:00.46 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
2 2 25 5:09.39 STEPHEN NICHOLS 
3 3 23 5:07.27 JEFF GOOD 
4 4 22 5:06.32 SPEED DADDY 


- 1/10 Mod 6-Cell -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.1 3/ 1.5 4/ 1.9 
2 1/11.7 3/14.2 2/13.4 4/14.5 
3 1/14.8 2/12.4 3/15.3 4/13.9 
4 2/12.4 1/11.5 3/15.4 4/16.5 
5 2/11.7 1/11.5 4/ 3/14.7 
6 1/12.3 2/13.7 4/19.9 3/ 
7 1/11.8 2/11.2 4/12.9 3/14.2 
8 1/11.9 2/17.8 3/14.3 4/18.6 
9 1/12.0 2/11.7 3/11.9 4/13.0 
10 1/11.8 2/12.4 3/13.7 4/12.6 
11 1/11.8 2/11.9 3/12.9 4/14.0 
12 1/12.3 2/11.4 3/12.8 4/12.7 
13 1/12.3 2/11.5 3/12.7 4/14.3 
14 2/17.4 1/12.6 3/12.4 4/13.0 
15 1/14.8 2/16.9 3/12.9 4/13.9 
16 1/11.6 2/10.9 3/13.2 4/13.1 
17 1/12.1 2/11.6 3/13.0 4/13.2 
18 1/11.4 2/12.9 3/12.6 4/ 
19 1/12.4 2/11.7 3/14.1 4/16.2 
20 1/12.3 2/15.4 3/12.9 4/17.2 
21 1/11.8 2/12.0 3/13.1 4/13.2 
22 1/11.7 2/13.6 3/12.7 4/12.9 
23 1/12.0 2/11.5 3/ 4/ 
24 1/12.5 2/12.8 3/15.6 4/17.9 
25 1/11.7 2/13.9 3/16.8 4/13.7 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 25 25 23 22 
time 300.4 309.3 307.2 306.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

I would just like to thank the gang at Hobby Sports for an awesome day of racing & I'd also like to thank the Rat for sitting my car down for the main.







................Oh and by the way that little crown looked pretty good up on that egg you call a head...........LOL


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks to everyone that made the nasty drive in the weather to race and have a good time. awsome day of racing. and so nice to see some familiar faces that i ahven't seen in a awhile. thanks to chris and erica for all your help today.


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

awsome race weekend but i have one problem lol when do we get to see the dirty pics from the race


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

crashmaster said:


> awsome race weekend but i have one problem lol when do we get to see the dirty pics from the race


Try here http://www.statelinerc.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=669 & here http://www.statelinerc.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=398&PN=129


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com Carpet Trophy Race Sunday Jan. 28th Pictures*

Click Trophy Race Pictures Sunday 1/28/07


----------

